# اذا استطعت ان تعرف الفرق بين الصورتين فانت من اذكى 13 شخص في العالم



## انريكي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

13شخصا فقط فى العالم هم الذين استطاعوا ان يفرقوا بين الصورتين
هـنالك جـوائز ضخـمـة لمن يكتشف الفرق


نعـم ثلاثة عشر شخصا فقط في العـالم هـم من تمكن من إكتشاف الفرق بين الصورتين حسب احصاء عالمي لم يتمكن من معـرفة الفـرق بين الصورتين سـوى 13 شخصا فقط فهل تستطيع ان تكون الرقم 14

إذا شـد حيلك وعند ظهـورالصورتين ركـز وبشكل جـدا جيد لان التشابه كبيرجدا بينهـم وليست بالسهولة التي تتوقعها وهنالك شرح للخطوات التي ستحتاجها لتتمكن من تبليغ المختصين بعـد معرفتك للفرق وستسمعها خلال مشاهـدتك للصور ولكن تسجيلها رديىء وتتأخر في العمل وانت بحاجـة الى رفع صوت السماعات قبل الضغـط على الرابط لتستمع اليها أثـناء مشاهـدتك للمناظر.

أرجو التركيز جيد على الصوره وسترى الفرق بين الصورتين بعد دقيقتين.

الأن أبــدا اضغـط على الـرابط و حاول وانت وذكائك
http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html

الرجاء الرد​


----------



## govany shenoda (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الخضه ديه حراااااااااااااااااااااااام
بس حلوه ميرسي​


----------



## Nemo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
تصدق حسيت ان فى حاجة تخض لما قولت صورة وفرق
وبعدين قال ايه علو الصوت هههههههههههه
بس ربنا ستر ميرسى انريكى


----------



## روماني زكريا (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك

ممكن كوبايه ميه بقي من عندك 

  الجيات اكتر انريكي 

شكرا علي الخضه


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*والله كنت عارف ان فى حاجه تخض
ووطيت الصوت وبرضه اتخضيتت
شكرا ارضهالك فى الافراح:hlp:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههه

انا كنت عرفاها كانت عندى على الموبايل

شكرا انريكى للموضوع الجامد​


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الخضه ديه حراااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> بس حلوه ميرسي​


 ههههههههههههههههه

اتعيشي وتاكلي غيرها

مرسي جدا جوفاني على مرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق حسيت ان فى حاجة تخض لما قولت صورة وفرق
> وبعدين قال ايه علو الصوت هههههههههههه
> بس ربنا ستر ميرسى انريكى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد ربنا ستر 

نورتي الموضوع كله

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ربنا يسامحك​
> 
> ممكن كوبايه ميه بقي من عندك ​
> الجيات اكتر انريكي ​
> شكرا علي الخضه​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معندناش ميه

شكرا  اخي على مرورك الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *والله كنت عارف ان فى حاجه تخض*
> 
> _*ووطيت الصوت وبرضه اتخضيتت*_
> _*شكرا ارضهالك فى الافراح:hlp:*_​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منتظرك هيرو

ههههههههههههههه

اتعيش وتاكل غيرها

شكرا على مرورك الاكثر من جميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههه​
> 
> انا كنت عرفاها كانت عندى على الموبايل​
> 
> شكرا انريكى للموضوع الجامد​


 ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا توساني

الرب يباركك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا كنت عارف انها خضه وقرأت الردود
بس برضه اتخضيت خضه جامده هههههههه
شكرااا علي الخضه اللذيذه دي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياجمااااااااااااعة ده قسم ترفيهى وبعيد عن المناقشات والحوارات الدينية 
والأخت نغم شكرا للفتة الحلوة منك 
بس موضوع الأستاذ أتريكى موجود كنوع من أنواع الضحك والهزار 
بعيد عن الكذب وكل الكلام اللى ذكرتيه ده 
يعنى الهدف من الموضوع اساسا هو الضحك والهزار 
وردود الأعضاء فى الموضوع تبين كلامى
شكراااااا ليكم وربنا يبارككم
سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## نغم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اسفة لانى حولت الموضوع الى نقاش
بس لما انتى دخلتى وماكان عندك علم بانها مجرد مزحة وصدقت الكلام الى يقول اوجد الفرق .......
وبعدها طلع كل الى قريتيه كذب لايوجد اذكى 13 شخص ولاشى تكون كذبة ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا لمى الشيطان يحطلنا الخطايا بغير قوالب مانعرف نميزها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 استاذة مارمار كيف لاحظتى ان مشاركاتى اتجهت الى حوار دينى مع العلم انها كانت فى صلب واساس الموضوع؟
وان كنتوا  شايفين انه مشاركاتى خارجة عن الموضوع  فلتحذف 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ياجمااااااااااااعة ده قسم ترفيهى وبعيد عن المناقشات والحوارات الدينية *
> 
> *والأخت نغم شكرا للفتة الحلوة منك *
> *بس موضوع الأستاذ أتريكى موجود كنوع من أنواع الضحك والهزار *
> ...


 شكرا لك وشكرا على كلامك الجميل

ومرسي غلى مرورك الجميل


الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> اسفة لانى حولت الموضوع الى نقاش
> بس لما انتى دخلتى وماكان عندك علم بانها مجرد مزحة وصدقت الكلام الى يقول اوجد الفرق .......
> وبعدها طلع كل الى قريتيه كذب لايوجد اذكى 13 شخص ولاشى تكون كذبة ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولا لمى الشيطان يحطلنا الخطايا بغير قوالب مانعرف نميزها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 اختي نغم انا اسف اذا اخطئت

وشكرا لي مرورك

نورتي يا نغم ومتزعليش مني

الرب يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ياجماعه انتم كبرتو الموضوع اوي
الموضوع هزار زكتير مننا عرف انه هزار
لو انتي مكنتيش تعرفي يانغم يبقي تعيشي وتاخدي غيرها
انتي يعني عمرك ماعملتي مقلب في حد
عادي هو كان قصده يهزر​


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ياجماعه انتم كبرتو الموضوع اوي
> 
> الموضوع هزار زكتير مننا عرف انه هزار
> لو انتي مكنتيش تعرفي يانغم يبقي تعيشي وتاخدي غيرها
> ...


 شكرا لك جوفاني

بس انتي نمتي وله لسه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اصلي الخضه اثرت عليكي

الرب يباركك


----------



## نغم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ومتزعليش مني


 مستحيل ازعل من اخوانى فى المسيح واخلى المحبة تضيع لومهما ماحصل مستحيل افرح عدو ابناء الله


----------



## govany shenoda (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> شكرا لك جوفاني
> 
> بس انتي نمتي وله لسه
> 
> ...


 لا انا معرفتش انام بس مش من الخضه بتاعتك
ده من الخضيتين الي عندي
هههههههههههههه اقصدي اولادي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش اتخضيت
عشان قريت الردود الاول
شكرا ليك انريكي​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بأمانه تأكدت أنه مقلب
لما وجدت التشابه الكبير جدا بين الصورتين

هههههههههههههههههههه

رااائع جدا شكراا​


----------



## انريكي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> مستحيل ازعل من اخوانى فى المسيح واخلى المحبة تضيع لومهما ماحصل مستحيل افرح عدو ابناء الله


 اكيد يا نغم 

كلنه ابناء الله

وشكرا لكي

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> لا انا معرفتش انام بس مش من الخضه بتاعتك
> ده من الخضيتين الي عندي
> هههههههههههههه اقصدي اولادي


 ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا ايخليهم لكي يا جوفاني

ويحميهم من كل شر

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش اتخضيت​*
> *عشان قريت الردود الاول*
> 
> *شكرا ليك انريكي*​


 هههههههههههههه

شكرا لك مايكل

مرورك افرحني

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> بأمانه تأكدت أنه مقلب​
> لما وجدت التشابه الكبير جدا بين الصورتين​
> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> رااائع جدا شكراا​


 ههههههههههههههههههه

بس انتضرني لان هعمل  غيرها 

عشان تنخض

مرورك جدا رائع استاذي

الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (9 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لآ مقلب حلو


----------



## انريكي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لآ مقلب حلو


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي لي مرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههه عارفاها*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## انريكي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه عارفاها*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك*​


هههههههههههههههههه

شوفيها مرة ثانيه وراكي حاجة

مرسي لي مرورك الاكثر من جميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههه الحمد الله حسيت انى فى حاجة  تخض *
*قلت اشوف الى دخلوا قبلى*
*ومفتحتهااااااش :yahoo:*

*ميرسى يا  اتريكى*​


----------



## انريكي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههه الحمد الله حسيت انى فى حاجة تخض *
> 
> *قلت اشوف الى دخلوا قبلى*
> *ومفتحتهااااااش :yahoo:*​
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي الموضوع كله

الرب يباركك


----------



## شميران (29 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بابا كان نايم وخض من الصوت*
*لالالا بمزح معاك*
*هههههههههه عاشت ايدك*


----------



## انريكي (29 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بابا كان نايم وخض من الصوت*
> *لالالا بمزح معاك*
> *هههههههههه عاشت ايدك*


ههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
كنت عارفاها
مرسي ليك يا انريكي​


----------



## انريكي (29 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> كنت عارفاها
> مرسي ليك يا انريكي​



هههههههههههه

نورتي يا ملكة

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
 كنت عارفاها مش اتخضيت :a63::a63::a63:
ميرسى لك انريكى*​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مارس 2011)

حرام عليك يا راجل انا هشوف كوابيس بلليل بسبب الوحش الاحمر لطلعلي:t32:

ربنا ينتقم منك :act23:

ههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا انريكي بس لا تكررها ثاني هههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (30 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> كنت عارفاها مش اتخضيت :a63::a63::a63:
> ميرسى لك انريكى*​



هههههههههههه

شوفيها تاني وراكي حاجة :yahoo:

نورتي يا هابي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (30 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> حرام عليك يا راجل انا هشوف كوابيس بلليل بسبب الوحش الاحمر لطلعلي:t32:
> 
> ربنا ينتقم منك :act23:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

وانتي دخلتي الموضوع ليه  ها :beee:هههههههه

نورتي يا انجيلا 

متخفيش مش حتشوفي كوابيس 

حتشوفي الوحش نفسة  :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

